# current update



## botamico (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm back with an update. Everything is good with the new job. I was able to hit the gym 4 days last week and I feel great. I'm just staying in shape for now as my current goal is to pay off some debt. Once the car notes and loans are paid off (which will be soon), I will set some goals for weight training and I will do more communicating with everyone. I appreciate all the warm welcomes and keep up the good information everyone.


----------



## Arnold (Jul 26, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*botamico* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## dubz (Jul 26, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## World-Pharma.org (Jul 27, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.

best-regards

World Pharma - Buy anabolic steroids online without prescription


----------



## squigader (Jul 31, 2011)

Welcome man! Getting rid of debt edges out getting rid of fat in the short term! Keep at it man, it feels great being loan-free


----------



## Caz Rad (Jul 31, 2011)

Loan Free?  WTF is that?
Welcome!


----------



## LovetaH19 (Aug 1, 2011)

great news


----------



## obeymyarm (Aug 2, 2011)

whats up enjoy


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

hey


----------



## silkysmooth (Aug 2, 2011)

Greetings.


----------



## keepitreal (Aug 4, 2011)

Welcome!


----------



## PurePersian (Aug 5, 2011)

What up! Welcome to the boards! They are Great!


----------



## jbzjacked (Aug 5, 2011)

welcome


----------

